# Devils Lake Christmas Fishing Report



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Sub zero temps the last couple days have helped improve ice conditions on 
Devils Lake. Anglers are reporting 5 to 12 inches of ice. While most anglers 
are still walking out, a few are using atv's in some of the shallower bays that 
froze early. Anglers continue to report rather slow fishing, but this in part 
may be due to the fact that ice conditions have just finally improved enough to 
allow anglers access to the better fishing areas. As for walleyes, anglers 
have been reporting some fairly good fishing in the north end of Six Mile Bay, 
Mission Bay, and north of the Hwy 20 bridge. Randy's Bait in Minnewaukan also 
reports some fairly decent walleye fishing out from the old boat ramp, the 
Howard Farm area, and the golden highway. Perch fishing continues to be rather 
slow. However, anglers are just starting to be able to get access the 
traditional perch areas. We wish everyone a safe and Merry
Christmas!!!


----------

